# VIROSOL WHEEL CLEANER CHEAP AS CHIPS



## ASTUTE32 (Dec 15, 2006)

Just phoned up a distributor in Bristol having got the number form Clover Chemicals. Have not seen any threads from TT owners so thought I would post address for reference should any body in the Bristol/south west area want a supplier.

St Lukes Hall 
Williams Street
Bedminister
BS 3 4BW

Tel No 0117 9668171

All in Â£7.59 for 5 litres inc VAT Should give me enough for a good lot of washes

Dave


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Try asking if they have any samples my local dealer gave me 4x500 ml samples free


----------



## robokn (Feb 21, 2006)

Many thanks will give them a ring to get rid of the winter crud


----------



## El Greco (Mar 9, 2006)

Hi, can anybody tell me the nearest place to Newcastle I will get Virosol from?
Cheers


----------



## dooka (Apr 28, 2006)

a place near me sells in, in Daventry, Â£5.25 plus vat, and he will deliver it to me personally for 2.99, can't fault that..

Had great service from the guy when I phoned up today, will see how all is when it arrives, and he is bringing it to me at work, so thats cool..


----------



## mav696 (May 21, 2006)

YELLOW_TT said:


> Try asking if they have any samples my local dealer gave me 4x500 ml samples free


Who is your local dealer Andy?


----------



## gadgetboy38 (Mar 9, 2005)

how good is this stuff i've been using muc-off for a few years now its really good and its not acid based and bio degradable.

http://www.muc-off.co.uk/carmuc-off.html

the only thing is its alot more expensive around Â£18.00 for 5 litres


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

ASTUTE32 said:


> Just phoned up a distributor in Bristol having got the number form Clover Chemicals. Have not seen any threads from TT owners so thought I would post address for reference should any body in the Bristol/south west area want a supplier.
> 
> St Lukes Hall
> Williams Street
> ...


Quite a few places in Bristol sell it. I got my last 5ltr bottle from Patterson's at Â£5.77 all in.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

El Greco said:


> Hi, can anybody tell me the nearest place to Newcastle I will get Virosol from?
> Cheers


Have a look here http://www.cloverchemicals.com/ give them a ring and they will tell you where your nearest dealer is


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

mav696 said:


> YELLOW_TT said:
> 
> 
> > Try asking if they have any samples my local dealer gave me 4x500 ml samples free
> ...


Cant remembet there name they are just over the road from Macro in Stockton if that helps 
If not have a look here http://www.cloverchemicals.com/ for your local dealer


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

El Greco said:


> Hi, can anybody tell me the nearest place to Newcastle I will get Virosol from?
> Cheers


let me know when you find out :wink:


----------



## mav696 (May 21, 2006)

YELLOW_TT said:


> mav696 said:
> 
> 
> > YELLOW_TT said:
> ...


Was it Cleveland Biotech that you were on about Andy?


----------



## trevor (May 6, 2002)

Just got some Virosol from GMS Marketing Ltd Britannia Warehouse
44, Albert street NEWARK thats for anyone local to this area, 
Price Â£6.30+ vat


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

mav696 said:


> YELLOW_TT said:
> 
> 
> > mav696 said:
> ...


If they are in Stockton then yes


----------



## p1tse (Sep 20, 2004)

what so special about this?


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

p1tse said:


> what so special about this?


It doesn't contain any acid or chemicals - therefore it's 100% safe to use on your alloys as it doesn't strip or eat into the Lacquer, over time.


----------



## p1tse (Sep 20, 2004)

is this the virosol stuff:

http://www.cloverchemicals.com/uk/produ ... sol_uk.htm


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

p1tse said:


> is this the virosol stuff:
> 
> http://www.cloverchemicals.com/uk/produ ... sol_uk.htm


Yep


----------



## gadgetboy38 (Mar 9, 2005)

isnt this the one to use for your wheels
http://www.cloverchemicals.com/uk/produ ... uto_uk.htm


----------



## p1tse (Sep 20, 2004)

gadgetboy38 said:


> isnt this the one to use for your wheels
> http://www.cloverchemicals.com/uk/produ ... uto_uk.htm


i'm confused, as that one is speicfic for alloy wheels, but not labelled virosol


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

kmpowell said:


> p1tse said:
> 
> 
> > what so special about this?
> ...


If it contains no acid, how is it "citrus based"?


----------



## episteme (Mar 30, 2006)

jampott said:


> kmpowell said:
> 
> 
> > p1tse said:
> ...


_
It doesn't contain any acid or chemicals _ :lol:

jampott you barsteward, You beat me in replying to this.

Maybe it cleans by magic? Or, maybe it's a citric acid cleaner, with the citric acid removed, because THEY JUST WANT TO MAKE IT SMELL NICE LOLOLOLOL


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

episteme said:


> jampott said:
> 
> 
> > kmpowell said:
> ...


You have to get up much earlier in the morning to out-pedant a true pedant... :roll: :lol:


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

p1tse said:


> gadgetboy38 said:
> 
> 
> > isnt this the one to use for your wheels
> ...


No need to be confused. There are two products from clover;

1. The one in the link above that is branded for alloy wheel cleaning. Avoid that once because it contains chemicals.

2. The Virosol, that is a general 'cleaner & de-greaser'. This is the stuff that (contrary to what the chuckle brothers above say) contains no chemicals, and the only 'acid' in it is derived from natural sources. Therefore doesn't eat into your laquer.

Perhaps my wording could have been a bit more precise. :roll:


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

Not that I know owt about this stuff but here are the ingredients of the stuff on that link (equates to number 2 above)...

COMPOSITION / INFORMATION ON INGREDIENTS
Hazard Data
Nitrilotriacetate Trisodium Salt 10-20% None
Surfactants 10-20% None
Sodium Citrate 1-5% None
Orange Terpenes 1-5% None
Water Balance None
Dye Trace None

All I can find for number 1 above is this, means sod all to me. My chemical days are long gone...

Hazardous ingredients: 3 - BUTOXYPROPAN - 2 - OL <1%
EINECS: 225-878-4 CAS: 005131-66-8
[Xi] R36/38
â€¢ (C9 - C18)PARETH(2 - 18) <1%
â€¢ HYDROCHLORIC ACID 1-10%
EINECS: 231-595-7
[C] R34; [Xi] R37
â€¢ ORTHOPHOSPHORIC ACID 10-30%
EINECS: 231-633-2 CAS: 7664-38-2
[C] R34


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

kmpowell said:


> p1tse said:
> 
> 
> > gadgetboy38 said:
> ...


Kevin,

A "natural" acid is just as acidic as a man-made one with the same pH. Just because it is "natural", doesn't make it any less acidic...

I don't know about being more precise - your interpretation was totally incorrect, not imprecise...


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

jampott said:


> A "natural" acid is just as acidic as a man-made one with the same pH. Just because it is "natural", doesn't make it any less acidic...
> 
> I don't know about being more precise - your interpretation was totally incorrect, not imprecise...


Tim, you are wrong;

Acid's in the general sense of the word range in PH up to the value of 7. Man made acids, like sulfuric or hydrochloric, have a PH of 1 or 2. Most natural (or organic) have a higher number(generally 6 or 7) because they contain the carboxyl group (-COOH) and release less hydrogens.

Therefore a product containing natural acids, does less (if any) damage than a manmade acid which the 'Wheel cleaners' contain. So just because a product contains an acid, it doesn't mean it can do any damage, especially if the surface is not susceptible to it.


----------



## gadgetboy38 (Mar 9, 2005)

this is the stuff i use ok its quite a bit more expensive but its woth it and it works a treat.

http://www.muc-off.co.uk/carmuc-off.html

http://www.muc-off.co.uk/carkit.html

and if u buy the car kit all u need to clean is included. just look at mine.


----------



## p1tse (Sep 20, 2004)

ok thanks.

any other places which sale in bristol area? is it a shop, wholesaler, or other type of place?


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

kmpowell said:


> jampott said:
> 
> 
> > A "natural" acid is just as acidic as a man-made one with the same pH. Just because it is "natural", doesn't make it any less acidic...
> ...


I think you've misread my post. I very carefully said "with the same pH". Meaning that, on the pH scale, a man-made and a natural acid with the same value as equally acidic.

In anycase, sulfuric acid and the like all occur "naturally" anyway.


----------



## Gizmo750 (Sep 16, 2004)

Can I play too? Why would I not buy the one especially for alloy wheels???


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

kmpowell said:


> jampott said:
> 
> 
> > A "natural" acid is just as acidic as a man-made one with the same pH. Just because it is "natural", doesn't make it any less acidic...
> ...


You can edit your posts as much as you like - but your original statement suggests that the product contains no acids, which is patently untrue and misleading.

Whether its "powerful" or will "eat the lacquer" is open to question. It is acidic, nonetheless...


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Gizmo750 said:


> Can I play too?


Why the edit... :wink:


----------



## PRG (Jul 30, 2006)

kmpowell said:


> jampott said:
> 
> 
> > A "natural" acid is just as acidic as a man-made one with the same pH. Just because it is "natural", doesn't make it any less acidic...
> ...


Virosol has, according to the Clover Chemicals data sheet, a PH of 11.5-12.5. So not acidic at all!


----------



## Gizmo750 (Sep 16, 2004)

I'm not as clever as I thought I was.....


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

PRG said:


> kmpowell said:
> 
> 
> > jampott said:
> ...


But it does contain acid, right? :lol:


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Gizmo750 said:


> I'm not as clever as I thought I was.....


I liked the big red letters though... :-*


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

PRG said:


> kmpowell said:
> 
> 
> > jampott said:
> ...


On a PH scale it's not, but it does contain some natural acidity agents that are in effect harmless to alloy materials.



jampott said:


> kmpowell said:
> 
> 
> > jampott said:
> ...


I didn't misread your post at all... the point I am trying to make is that you won't find a 'man-made' acid with the same PH number as a 'natural' acid, and vice-versa.

Oh and sulphuric acid doesn't occur naturally, it is created from oxidizing solutions of sulphar dioxide, hence how it gets its low 'man made' PH scale.


----------



## Gizmo750 (Sep 16, 2004)

jampott said:


> *sulfuric* acid


OK, big red letters back especially for you.

How do you spell this Tim??? (I don't believe that you are an American are you?)

(Should have trusted my initial instincts - I AM as clever as I thought)

:wink:


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Gizmo750 said:


> jampott said:
> 
> 
> > *sulfuric* acid
> ...


I think I just copied Kev's posting.


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

Gizmo750 said:


> jampott said:
> 
> 
> > *sulfuric* acid
> ...


Or lets get really spiteful with sulphuric's old name "Vitriolic Acid" :wink:


----------



## Gizmo750 (Sep 16, 2004)

No good blaming him, if he jumped off a cliff would you do it too?


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

kmpowell said:


> PRG said:
> 
> 
> > kmpowell said:
> ...


Sulfuric / Sulphuric acid doesn't occur naturally? Don't talk bollocks. How about volcanic eruptions?


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

jampott said:


> Gizmo750 said:
> 
> 
> > jampott said:
> ...


To be fair to Tim, he was. I was refering to the missus's old chemistry textbooks to get the exact numbers (the same textbooks she used to get her degree in Bio-Medicinal Chemistry). She has also been prompting me withthe facts, to disprove Tim's weak attempts of an argument!

:-*


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

kmpowell said:


> jampott said:
> 
> 
> > Gizmo750 said:
> ...


C'mon then. Ask the missus about volcanic eruptions. Or natural bacterial processes - the breakdown of organic matter which produces various gases etc, one of which oxidise to form sulphuric acid?


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

On second thoughts, you'll just look stupid.

:lol:

http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/sci/tech/6276291.stm


----------



## Gizmo750 (Sep 16, 2004)

jampott said:


> kmpowell said:
> 
> 
> > jampott said:
> ...


Nope, you can't "chummy up" on this one - he wrote it for himself. So, that means neither of you can spell regardless of how clever and scientific and Chemical Expert you get [smiley=vulcan.gif]


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Not to mention the fact that hydrochloric acid occurs naturally too. In many places. Your stomach for one.

Your missus must be very proud, Kev.


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

jampott said:


> kmpowell said:
> 
> 
> > jampott said:
> ...


It's irrelevant 'how' it occurs, it's the concentration and strength that matters in this 'discussion', and the strength is 'Man-Made'.


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

kmpowell said:


> jampott said:
> 
> 
> > kmpowell said:
> ...


How weak is that? First you try and kid us that naturally occuring acids aren't acidic. Then try and claim that hydrochloric and sulphuric acids are "man-made" and don't occur naturally. Now you're changing your tack once again, and trying to claim you meant that they DO exist naturally, but are "weaker".

Which is it?


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

jampott said:


> kmpowell said:
> 
> 
> > jampott said:
> ...


Tim, it's not a weak argument at all. Let's not forget that we are talking about the difference between 'natural' and 'man-made' here. The former being perfectly safe to use on alloys.

You claimed that Suphuric Acid is all natural, well that's wrong. Sulphuric Acid used in the chemical world is concentrated, hence it is man-made. this goes for battery acid, and even dilute sulfuric acid which is used for Lab work.

At the end of the day Virosol is 100% safe to use on Alloys as it contains no man-made chemicals that can harm alloy composite.


----------



## Gizmo750 (Sep 16, 2004)

Sorry lads - I'm lost.....

Who is jumping off the cliff first?
How DO you spell Sulf(ph)uric?
Why shouldn't I buy the alloy cleaner?
Who has the chemistry degree?
Why are neither of you watching television?


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Kevin, Kevin, Kevin... I'd like you to find a post where I suggest that all sulphuric acid is "natural". I never said such a thing. I merely refuted your argument that it DOESN'T occur naturally.

You also tried to suggest that Hydrochloric Acid dosn't occur naturally either. It isn't an argument about "man-made" or "natural" - simply the fact that you said neither occured naturally, and I say otherwise.

Nothing to do with "concentration" or "dilution"... just whether or not they occur. They do. Simple.


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Gizmo750 said:


> Sorry lads - I'm lost.....
> 
> Who is jumping off the cliff first?
> How DO you spell Sulf(ph)uric?
> ...


I use Virosol on my wheels. It is great. I merely took exception to Kevin's suggestion that it doesn't contain any acids...

I *am* watching TV. I'm sat in my study, PC in front of me, telly off to one side. Easy.

My degree is in Business Economics, but I have a Masters in winding up Kevin.


----------



## episteme (Mar 30, 2006)

The weird thing is, all you had to say was "oh yeah, duh I didn't realise it had that in it :lol:" and that would have been that. Instead, you've now dug yourself into a fairly ridiculous hole. However...

_This is the stuff that (contrary to what the chuckle brothers above say) contains no chemicals_

So citric acids aren't chemicals? Righto.
_
and the only 'acid' in it is derived from natural sources._

Yes, derived from things like 'lemons' which 'grow' on 'trees' on this 'planet.'

_Therefore doesn't eat into your laquer._

Well you got that bit right.

_Perhaps my wording could have been a bit more precise. _

Yeah, it's odd that I don't remember any chemistry teacher saying LOL DONT WORRY ABOUT BEING PRECISE THE WORSE THAT CAN HAPPEN IS* *BOOOM**

Perhaps you could have just admitted you got it wrong; it's ok to not know something, really it is.


----------



## Gizmo750 (Sep 16, 2004)

jampott said:


> Gizmo750 said:
> 
> 
> > Sorry lads - I'm lost.....
> ...


So, I'm jumping off the cliff first right?


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

jampott said:


> I merely refuted your argument that it DOESN'T occur naturally.


In the chemical sense (which is what were were talking about, what this thread is all about, and what I have been saying all along) it doesn't. It's a man made concentration.

My final comment ('cos i'm bored now) is that unlike the 'Wheel cleaner', Virosol does not contain any acids that will harm alloy composite. End of.


----------



## episteme (Mar 30, 2006)

Gizmo750 said:


> Sorry lads - I'm lost.....
> 
> Who is jumping off the cliff first?
> How DO you spell Sulf(ph)uric?
> ...


Not directed at me, but who cares about that?

Point 1. Me.
Point 2. Sulphuric/Sulfuric - either is correct, depending on geographical location.
Point 3. Because Virosol is better.
Point 4. Degree? This is basic chemistry 
Point 5. I'm watching Brick so nerrrr nah nah nerrrr nerrr


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

kmpowell said:


> jampott said:
> 
> 
> > I merely refuted your argument that it DOESN'T occur naturally.
> ...


Well, if that's what you meant, you should have SAID it, instead of typing a load of waffling bollocks.

Your missus only came out with the "concentration" stuff after you'd already spouted a load of rubbish.

In a "Chemical Sense" though... that really is fucking lame. We weren't talking in senses. Just facts. The fact is, you were wrong. Plain and simple. But you won't admit it. :lol:


----------



## Gizmo750 (Sep 16, 2004)

episteme said:


> Point 1. Me. Splendid - I will go as soon as I hear the *thud* honest I will
> Point 2. Sulphuric/Sulfuric - either is correct, depending on geographical location. but seeing as we are in England - it's "ph" and lets not start on Alumin*i*um etc
> Point 3. Because Virosol is better. But the alloy cleaner is made to clean alloys by the same company?? Very strange
> Point 4. Degree? This is basic chemistry  Basic something or other!
> Point 5. I'm watching Brick so nerrrr nah nah nerrrr nerrr Is watching Brick nerr nah nah nerr nerr some sort of odd local custom where you come from then??


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

jampott said:


> Well, if that's what you meant, you should have SAID it, instead of typing a load of waffling bollocks.


Think you'll find it's your posts that are the provocative waffling bollocks, because...



jampott said:


> Your missus only came out with the "concentration" stuff after you'd already spouted a load of rubbish.


I referred you to th PH scale long before we talked about concentration (when she got involved after I asked her abtou it). The concentration discussion came later on when I was trying to explain the difference between natural and manmade Sulphuric Acid..



jampott said:


> In a "Chemical Sense" though... that really is fucking lame. We weren't talking in senses. Just facts.


It's not lame at all, the fact is Virosol contains NO man-made chemicals, and won't harm alloys, Fact.



jampott said:


> The fact is, you were wrong. Plain and simple. But you won't admit it. :lol:


Not at all Tim, you just tried to twist my words for a laugh and to wind me up.

Night night Tim.


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

next time you guys say that the forum is going down hill ill be sure to point you back at this highlight :lol:

I'm off to argue with the Mrs about which shampoo she buys and what chemicals are in it, because I'm worth it, I know I am, the adverts say so.


----------



## episteme (Mar 30, 2006)

kmpowell said:


> Virosol does not contain any acids that will harm alloy composite.


Well done!

It's a good job Descartes didn't fail to qualify "I think" with "therefore I am" - imagine how many Phil students that would have f*cked over.


----------



## Gizmo750 (Sep 16, 2004)

kmpowell said:


> Not at all Tim, you just tried to twisted my words for a laugh and to wind me up.


In all fairness though it is quite funny.

Seeing as you are still listed as a Mod can't you edit his posts and get your own back?

Or have the last word and lock the thread?


----------



## episteme (Mar 30, 2006)

Leg said:


> next time you guys say that the forum is going down hill ill be sure to point you back at this highlight :lol:
> 
> I'm off to argue with the Mrs about which shampoo she buys and what chemicals are in it, because I'm worth it, I know I am, the adverts say so.


Do you remember that advert whose jingle went a little something like...

"Likeeee you just steppppped out-of-a-salonnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn, SALON SELECTIVES"

I've had that in my head all day, no idea why.


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

Gizmo750 said:


> Seeing as you are still listed as a Mod can't you edit his posts and get your own back?
> 
> Or have the last word and lock the thread?


'fraid not, all mod tools were taken away ages ago when i resigned. I think Jae has just forgotten to remove me from the usergroup list, hence why it's still showing


----------



## AidenL (Nov 29, 2006)

So, does it melt your wheels or what?  :lol:


----------



## Gizmo750 (Sep 16, 2004)

episteme said:


> Do you remember that advert whose jingle went a little something like...
> 
> "Likeeee you just steppppped out-of-a-salonnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn, SALON SELECTIVES"
> 
> I've had that in my head all day, no idea why.


Probably because there is nothing else in there to dislodge it :wink:


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Gizmo750 said:


> episteme said:
> 
> 
> > Point 1. Me. Splendid - I will go as soon as I hear the *thud* honest I will
> ...


Davey, a BRITISH scientist, was responsible for naming it Aluminum, as well as Alumium, before settling on Aluminium. So what everyone thinks is a crass Americansim actually isn't...


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Can someone start a poll to decide whether Kevin is wrong or not? :lol:


----------



## Gizmo750 (Sep 16, 2004)

jampott said:


> Gizmo750 said:
> 
> 
> > episteme said:
> ...


Are you "The Oracle" off that Benidorm program???

(Regardless, that's me told isn't it :lol: )


----------



## episteme (Mar 30, 2006)

Gizmo750 said:


> episteme said:
> 
> 
> > Do you remember that advert whose jingle went a little something like...
> ...


Ohhh you want to join the fray do you? Well you have yet to show your qualifications; so far your status can only be displayed as "failed spelling Nazi"

Seems you've arrived at a battle of wits somewhat, uh, unarmed.


----------



## Gizmo750 (Sep 16, 2004)

I will have you know that my status is far lower than "failed spelling Nazi"


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Gizmo750 said:


> jampott said:
> 
> 
> > Gizmo750 said:
> ...


Benidorm? No, that's not me


----------



## episteme (Mar 30, 2006)

Gizmo750 said:


> jampott said:
> 
> 
> > Gizmo750 said:
> ...


Seems you are handy with the "edit post" button  Depth, out of, something.


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

episteme said:


> Gizmo750 said:
> 
> 
> > jampott said:
> ...


Swissoled still isn't a word...  :lol:


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

Gizmo750 said:


> I will have you know that my status is far lower than "failed spelling Nazi"


Does that mean that you failed to spell 'Nazi' or, as I suspect, especially as you just spelled Nazi correctly, that you are a Nazi who failed spelling?

If it is the latter, I must say I like the uniform but have a few minor problems with the philosophy. Having said that the invasion of France was a f*cking masterstroke.


----------



## Gizmo750 (Sep 16, 2004)

Not at all, it's just that my fingers can't keep pace with the voices in my head that are telling me what to type.


----------



## episteme (Mar 30, 2006)

:lol: at how monumentally off topic this went; and for once it was nothing to do with me!


----------



## Gizmo750 (Sep 16, 2004)

Leg said:


> If it is the latter, I must say I like the uniform but have a few minor problems with the philosophy. Having said that the invasion of France was a f*cking masterstroke.


SEE! Now THAT is funny!


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Leg said:


> Gizmo750 said:
> 
> 
> > I will have you know that my status is far lower than "failed spelling Nazi"
> ...


As a philosophy, it wasn't too bad. As a "New World Order", it sucked a bit...


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

Gizmo750 said:


> Leg said:
> 
> 
> > If it is the latter, I must say I like the uniform but have a few minor problems with the philosophy. Having said that the invasion of France was a f*cking masterstroke.
> ...


Aye, it's wit and its spontaneous.


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

jampott said:


> Leg said:
> 
> 
> > Gizmo750 said:
> ...


Although 'Everybody wants to rule the world' was a cracking tune


----------



## episteme (Mar 30, 2006)

jampott said:


> episteme said:
> 
> 
> > Gizmo750 said:
> ...


F*ck you :lol: Don't remind me of that "Ipodder" thread or I will actually have a lolverdose and she's giving me odd looks already.


----------



## Gizmo750 (Sep 16, 2004)

Sorry - it's just not possible to let "lolverdose" slip past unchallenged....


----------



## episteme (Mar 30, 2006)

Leg said:


> jampott said:
> 
> 
> > Leg said:
> ...


Wasn't that Tears for Fears?


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Gizmo750 said:


> Sorry - it's just not possible to let "lolverdose" slip past unchallenged....


I'm with you on that one...

That's truly bad.


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

episteme said:


> Leg said:
> 
> 
> > jampott said:
> ...


New *World* Order. Not New Order.


----------



## episteme (Mar 30, 2006)

Gizmo750 said:


> Sorry - it's just not possible to let "lolverdose" slip past unchallenged....


Used interchangeably with lolerdose. I'm not going to have to introduce someone ELSE to the word 'parody' am I?


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

episteme said:


> Leg said:
> 
> 
> > jampott said:
> ...


Indeed it was, well done for paying attention, New Order is a completely different band. Just imagine if I had actually made an error there, how embarrassing would that have been, something akin to a 3 page argument about cleaning fluid.


----------



## episteme (Mar 30, 2006)

jampott said:


> episteme said:
> 
> 
> > Leg said:
> ...


Shut up, it was a cheap gag.


----------



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)




----------



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)




----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

episteme said:


> Gizmo750 said:
> 
> 
> > Sorry - it's just not possible to let "lolverdose" slip past unchallenged....
> ...


I tried to educate them to irony myself but they thought I was talking metallurgy and kept wittering on about tinny and goldy :?


----------



## Gizmo750 (Sep 16, 2004)

New World Order???

Isn't that this...


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

episteme said:


> jampott said:
> 
> 
> > episteme said:
> ...


Back on topic, was it as cheap as 7.59 for 5 litres inc VAT?


----------



## episteme (Mar 30, 2006)

Leg said:


> episteme said:
> 
> 
> > Leg said:
> ...


Oh stop having a sense of humour bypass before I e-kick you; It was a cheap play on words :roll:


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

episteme said:


> jampott said:
> 
> 
> > episteme said:
> ...


Cheap? Cheap? It was f*cking priceless. I dunno, you make an effort......


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

episteme said:


> Oh stop having a sense of humour bypass


I would accuse you of the same but you cant bypass what isnt there. It would be like constructing a roundabout around Jampott's charm and wit, pointless.


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Although, when you think about it, Virosol *is* cheap... but the original poster must live somewhere really posh if he pays a tenner for a portion of chips.


----------



## Gizmo750 (Sep 16, 2004)

jampott said:


> the original poster must live somewhere really posh if he pays a tenner for a portion


Personally that sounds like a bargain to me


----------



## episteme (Mar 30, 2006)

jampott said:


> episteme said:
> 
> 
> > jampott said:
> ...


About the same price I got mine; I got mine from Olympic Cleaning, top service actually. I got 10 litres and still have about 7.5 of it left. Maybe I shouldn't dilute it. But then being not a true acid, just an "acid", I shouldn't worry too much.


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

jampott said:


> Although, when you think about it, Virosol *is* cheap... but the original poster must live somewhere really posh if he pays a tenner for a portion of chips.


I bet the vinegar is acidic though, question is this. Is it manmade or natural?


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Leg said:


> jampott said:
> 
> 
> > Although, when you think about it, Virosol *is* cheap... but the original poster must live somewhere really posh if he pays a tenner for a portion of chips.
> ...


Malt vinegar is totally natural and cannot be manufactured. The exact opposite of cider vinegar.


----------



## episteme (Mar 30, 2006)

Leg said:


> episteme said:
> 
> 
> > Oh stop having a sense of humour bypass
> ...


:lol: [parody internet kids] ROFL [/end parody if internet kids] - ok now I am getting odd looks, shut up.


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

jampott said:


> Leg said:
> 
> 
> > jampott said:
> ...


And can either clean alloy wheels?


----------



## episteme (Mar 30, 2006)

jampott said:


> Leg said:
> 
> 
> > jampott said:
> ...


You reckon you could clean your wheels with stomach acid? That's naturally occurring.


----------



## Gizmo750 (Sep 16, 2004)

episteme said:


> Leg said:
> 
> 
> > episteme said:
> ...


You're getting odd looks as your carers cannot figure out how:

A) you got another laptop into your room after the last one was confiscated

B) how you manage to type whilst still in your straight-jacket

C) why you are laughing at yourself and rolling on the floor


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Leg said:


> episteme said:
> 
> 
> > Oh stop having a sense of humour bypass
> ...


Nice edit. I didn't spot that the first time...

Why would you construct a roundabout "around" something. It is a junction to facilitate the flow of traffic between various different roads. It doesn't circumvent or circumnavigate anything.


----------



## episteme (Mar 30, 2006)

Gizmo750 said:


> episteme said:
> 
> 
> > Leg said:
> ...


You know my subtle "depth, out of, something" remark, and what I said about coming to a battle of wits unarmed...


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

episteme said:


> jampott said:
> 
> 
> > Leg said:
> ...


No, it's man-made... :roll:


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

jampott said:


> Leg said:
> 
> 
> > episteme said:
> ...


One near me does, it has a road through it that goes to Dewsbury. Well worth avoiding.


----------



## Gizmo750 (Sep 16, 2004)

episteme said:


> Gizmo750 said:
> 
> 
> > episteme said:
> ...


Yes, and? Doesn't seem to have stopped you but I do appreciate your care and consideration :-*


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Leg said:


> jampott said:
> 
> 
> > Leg said:
> ...


My charm and wit, rather like my stomach, are too large to circumvent anyway... but thanks for trying. :lol:


----------

